# Where do you get the nylon hair / mylar and stuff to build bucktails for a dredge



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm using a ton of dredges and I was thinking instead of buying the dredges pre made, if I could find the hair and the heads I could just tie my own. Is there a website where they sell the supplies?

Here's a picture of the bucktail dredge and the bucktail.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Try any of the lure building supply websites.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I have bought from hedroninc.com and barlowstackle.com. Hedron is in S FL and get here pretty quick.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

We used Christmas tinsel, (not the shiny aluminum kind....the plastic kind that looks exactly like the stuff in your pics). Also, we bought all our jig hair from Fishair Enterprises. It's really good stuff.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

that is flashabou in the picture


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

I buy all my stuff from this company: www.do-itmolds.com 
They have just about everything you will want for doing that kind of work.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Jann's netcraft probably has this. I have used Christmas tinsel and it lost it's shine pretty quick but it did catch fish.


----------

